# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Наши детские мЯчты...

## Alexx



----------


## Beata

Быть киллером или быть проституткой или объехать Европу на машине... ничего не сбылось :twisted:

----------


## ER

Ничего себе мечта... А я думала, что в детстве все по головно хотят стать космонавтами. Ну или ветеренарами, шоб зверушек лечить...

----------


## riogo

быть киллером
не сбылось((

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## ER

Родиться в другой стране у других людей и не не знать, что такое докторская колбаса. Тоже не сбылось.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## ER

Хм... не знаю. Но точно не в России. И не в США. Ненавижу США и американцев. А ещё их долбанные фастфуды.
 Можно было бы родиться в Англии. Или в Ирландии.
 Эх...[/i]

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## ER

> Ну, можно же уехать куда-нибудь..


 Непременно уеду. Тока боюсь не надолго. Ностальгия потянет домой. Хотя... кто её знает. Но то, что нужно уехать хотя бы на годик, это точно.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## ER

Хотя бывали случай, когда люди уезжали за границу и оставались навсегда. И не каким веником их обратно не прогонишь.

----------


## ER

К слову о мечтах. Я всегда мечтала научиться рисовать. Очень люблю рисовать (все школьные тетрадки изрисованы), но вот получается плохо.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## ER

Да. Я вообще карандашом рисовать не люблю, постоянно точить надо. Рисую гелевой ручкой, но только чёрной.  А что?

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## ER

Я тоже красками пользоваться не умею. 
Я тени не умею рисовать. Помнится, в классе 7-ом мы на уроке рисования рисовали объёмный шар и конус. Я получила 2 и три с тремя минусами. Очень расстроилась.  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## ER

Ну почему я не умею рисовать!!!! И петь, кстати не умею. А очень хотелось бы. Зато стихи пишу. Я их однажды в блог их поместила. Сказали, что неплохо.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## ER

Стесняюсь...  :Embarrassment: ops:  Хотя...а кто меня узнает. Ладно, выложу, только позязя. У меня их не так много. Я сначала пишу стих, вроде самой нравится. Но чем больше читаю, тем больше мне становится за него стыдно, и я его удаляю. Патология?

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## ER

> Самокритика.)


 Я очень самокритична.




> Маяковский, знаешь, как мучался?)


 Представляю. Зато какие у него стихи.[/quote]

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Тяжелое у меня детство наверное было. Кроме как поиграть в денди ни о чем не мечтал :lol:

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## ER

Ой, у меня в детстве тоже денди было. я себе на нём зрение посадила.

----------


## CorpseGrinder

> Ой, у меня в детстве тоже денди было. я себе на нём зрение посадила.


 Аналогично.



> Ну? Поиграл?


 Да я и сейчас играю, только на компе в эмуляторе  :Smile:

----------


## Alexx

...мечтал стать астрономом...  :Smile:  ..и великим Мастером боевых исскуств... Астрономом почти стал, косвенно связано с профессией... великим Мастером не стал, а просто мастером...    :roll:

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

> Хотя бывали случай, когда люди уезжали за границу и оставались навсегда. И не каким веником их обратно не прогонишь.


 У меня сестра когда уехала в испанию, сначала скучала, а потом не хотела возвращаться домой, но заставили.

Как не странно не могу вспомнить свои детские мечты, интересно, а они у меня вообще были?

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## ER

Все о чём-нибудь мечтали...
Я вот в детстве о собаке мечтала... Очень родителей просила, а они всё отказывались покупать. Лет 10 назад купили кота. Крузом назвали. Я его ненавидела, хотела собаку. А теперь очнь его люблю и никакой собаки мне не надо. Я не способна вставать с утречка пораньше, чтобы выгуливать собаку.

----------


## ER

> О собаке мечтала.


 Сбылась мечта?

----------


## ER

:cry:

----------


## Slipknot

а я хотела стать балериной. которая дралась бы не хуже Джеки Чана и Чака Нориса (мои кумиры детские, которым я подражала).. Помню папа все поражался.. говорит-Три годика-а сидит балет смотрит-и чего она там понимает?.. 
Врятли я чего понимала-наверно нравились Что они как будто не испытывают земного притяжения..потом мы с подружкой хотели, как Робинзон крУзо жить на острове, найти себе пятницу.. и быть Лесниками на этом острове (вообще не знаю от куда у меня такие мечты были).. Потом мы с ней хотели спасти всех Кисок и Щенят на свете... 
а потом я пошла в школу.
в 5 классе я хотела стать патологоанатомом. До сих пор от идеи не отказываюсь. Но стать им не смогу),. А кстати-мне с 3-х лет атласы анатомические покупали. я всегда просила.. их штук 10 дома лежит теперь... я их все перечитала.. и что странно в 1 классе с большим удовольствием..особенно картинки нравились всегда..очень очень.. )) что то школа вообще все желания отбила).. 
теперь я уже стала дизайнером. осталось потолстеть зарости бородой.. и буду человеком который реально все время проводит за компом..да..и в бауманский не забыть поступить (попытаться))... Эх...детство -куда оно ушло.
*ER*
Я кстати тоже кошек не особо жалую. всю жизнь у меня БЫли И собаки и Кошки. пришла к выводу-что кошки подходят тем людям, которым не нужно подчинение и Моральная поддержка. Ибо кошки не подчиняются и всегда сами по себе. А собаки.. они..)) Они -СОбаки_преданные и настоящие друзья.

----------


## ER

Ох, многое о вас узнаю.... очень интересно.
Давайте развивать тему. А о чём вы сейчас мечтаете. Хоть кто-то не разучился мечтать? Ну хотя бы цели на ближайшее время?

----------


## alonely

Когда то я хотела побывать у Ванги. Просто своими глазами хотела увидеть удивительного человека...

----------


## tventin2

А у меня нет мечты. И чего раньше хотелось не помню.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Сейчас у меня в целях это посетить аномальные места россии! а потом и в мире.

----------


## alonely

> аномальные места россии!


 например?

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

ловозеро, самарская лука, таинственый остров зеленый, окунево, это добрые места, в злые пока не хочу подаваться.

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

В детстве я хотела спасти цветы ). Мне было жаль, что они находятся в магазинах, их там чоень плохо ивсегда когда была возможность просила их купить, также было жаль те цветы, что раскидывали после процессий - я их брала и приносила в дом, все было заставлено цветами. )
Еще мечатала научиться ездить на лошадях и быть фармацевтом...
ничто не сбылось

----------


## Betta

Я ххотела стать чемпионкой в какомнить виде спорта))))
Хотела стать взрослой...хм. Зачем?
А сейчас поняла, что у меня в детстве не было железной дороги...эх,сколько я пропустила,без железной дороги то))))

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

*Betta* в детстве мечтала стать взрослой, во взрослом возрасте снова подсознательно о железной дороге мечтаешь. интересный замкнутый круг детства-взросления  :Smile:

----------


## Betta

Да,я хочу быть маленькой...хотя какая я взрослая?!Я еще ребенок и еще долго буду им)))))))

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

*Betta* раз хочешь быть маленькой - значит уже взрослая ^^

----------


## Габо

Мечтал о том, чтобы все люди в мире были счастливы. И все были добрые.

----------


## tventin2

> ловозеро,


 Оооооо, у меня там детство до 13 лет прошло!!!

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

*tventin2*
не замечал там чего нибудь странного?

----------


## tventin2

*Волк-Одиночка*, там ВСЕ странное. И меняется постоянно. И я все время туда хочу. Север вообще штука такая - просто так не отпускает.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## tventin2

*NamelessChild*, просто плевать. Всех не поправишь.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## tventin2

Я же сказала  :Smile:  , мне все равно.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## tventin2

А ты играла?

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## tventin2

Цифра сообщений клевая у тебя! 888

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## tventin2

Странно. 
Ну вот ни одной мечты придумать не могу... Обидно, блин.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## TUSKA

Играть на скрипке!До сих пор мечтаю,до дрожи в руках.Я верю в реинкарнацию и поэтому не удивляюсь знакомому чувству смычка в ладони...
А из более зрелых-жить в холодной стране типа Исландии,жить в столице(сбылось),выкурить чёрную сигарету Собрания на Дворцовом мосту в Петербурге(мечтала больше пяти лет и вот на днях сбылось!),поступить в ВУЗ(уж не знаю,мозги-то отупели),родить тройню(очень постараюсь).

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## alonely

Блин, а тройня здорово... или двойня.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## alonely

*NamelessChild*
Я и говорю СУПЕР )
Хотя, для меня одна уже большущим счастьем будет.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## alonely

> Это гуд. И что мешает?))


 Имеются проблемы..

----------


## TUSKA

*Slipknot*
Знаешь,меня 10 :!: лет насильно водили в балет.Это мучения те ещё!!!Никому не советую.Да,красиво,волшебно.Но чтобы танцевать,надо Цискаридзе или Лиепой родиться и не меньше.Я всё это время в кордебалете(то есть массовке) простояла-а это минут 20-30 на сцене среди полсотни таких же,как я,дур.И равняется это-не меньше 15 занятий в месяц по 2-3 часа у станка(связки рвать,мышцы тянуть, с тоской домой хотеть),плюс в общей сложности часов 40-50 репетиций спектакля.
А балетмейстер может и по морде съездить за согнутые колени.И травмы,и слёзы,и унижение дикое-как в любом спорте,тех же коньках(вон как Навка о потерянном детстве вспоминает).
Тело должно быть приспособлено-модельное-длинное,худое,легкокостное,гибкое,тянущееся,нечуст  вительное к боли.А у меня ноги ну никак на шпагат не тянулись-не могли просто-связки короткие,так все эти три часа урока только мою фамилию и орали преподаватели.
Простите за флуд.
Просто так накатили воспоминания-плакать хочется.Хорошо,что ушла из балета(из-за травмы).Всё детство на него угробила.И ничего,ничего он мне не дал.
Кроме одной единственной фразы,что мне сейчас помогает сдерживать свои эмоции и боль:У меня были мозоли от пуант и я морщилась на репетиции.Постановщик бросила:"Юля,зрителю всё равно,что с твоими ногами.Улыбайся!"Вот и всё,что он мне дал...

----------


## TUSKA

*alonely*
Моей двойне уже два года  :Smile: ))))

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## alonely

> Моей двойне уже два года Smile))))


 Это такое светлое чувство)) 
У меня сестре 6 лет).

----------


## TUSKA

*NamelessChild*
мне было 6 лет.Меня никто не спросил.  :Frown:  А не получалось что-то-значит ленюсь,значит занимайся больше.Я смотрю на сынвей-а их наш хирург ругает-ругает,потому что ножки "лягушкой" не кладутся и понимаю-вот мои-то тоже такими были,ну какой тут балет-там ведь надо ногу за плечо без усилий закинуть,а я поднять не могла...Ох,каким же старым г...ном я себя чувствовала!Я,конечно,солировала иногда-у меня артистизм очень развит.В роли мальчика-слуги,например.Или злого духа,который хоть ногами и не машет,красивую пачку не надевает,зато мордой работает...Блин.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

У меня дикая мечта, поставить мировой рекорд по марафону!!!

----------


## Габо

> Сообщение от Габо
> 
> Мечтал о том, чтобы все люди в мире были счастливы. И все были добрые.
> 
> 
>  Да...глупо было бы спрашивать, сбылось или нет))
> А сейчас мечтаешь? Или поостыл уже?


 Сейчас большую часть времени у меня в голове пустота. Меньшую часть депресняк. И самую меньшую часть тупой ржач))) не до мечт мне)))

----------


## Alexx

*Spirit_of_autumn*
 :Big Grin:  ...классные мечты... 
...рад, что тема получила развитие...  :Smile:  
Помню ещё мечтал в детстве, чтобы у меня выросла борода...  
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

*Alexx* благодарю. были б они сейчас такими же.. )

----------


## свобода

Детские мЯчты сбылись, особенно главная, заниматься тем ,что делает тебя свободной!.. а некоторые так и не осуществились: взорвать детский сад к чертям =)) Слетать на Меркурий и перестать дико бояться самолётов.

----------


## Alexx

> детские мячты сбылись, особенно главная, заниматься тем ,что делает тебя свободной!.. .


 можно подробнее? это интересно..

----------


## Испорченная миром

в детстве мечтала часто , даже наверн настолько часто, что забыла про реальность....не сбылось ничего...

----------


## ER

хорошо, если вообще есть о чём мечтать...

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## WICKED

хм...у меня есть вот такая мечта: хочу, чтобы прилетело нло и ко мне бы подошел пришелец и сказал -"пойдём, я покажу тебе, как зарождалась вселенная и появилась жизнь" и мы бы пошли с ним в его инопланетный корабль и на большом галогрофическом экране он бы мне всё это показал.

----------


## Stas

мечта моя... сейчас мечтаю о Элдер Скролл 5, говорят это будет ваще шикарная штука! ) а в детстве я мечтал о восьмибитной приставке, потом о шестнадцатибитной... потом о персоналке... потом о компе с процем более одного гигагерца с оперативкой в 256 мегабайт. эх... всё сбылось. )

----------


## WICKED

появилась ещё одна мечта....стать невидимкой

----------


## Freezer2007

с14 мечтаю что бы изчезнуть из памяти всех кто меня знает и для кого я всё ещё хоть чтото значу.

а до 14 непомню, никаких глобальных мечт небыло.

----------


## U.F.O.

хочу денег и не хочу работать...

----------


## WICKED

> хочу денег и не хочу работать...


 Это по нашему!  :Smile:

----------


## Агата

> Ой, у меня в детстве тоже денди было. я себе на нём зрение посадила.


 ахххх!!!! я тоже!!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Агата

> ...быть проституткой или объехать Европу на машине... ничего не сбылось :twisted:


 у меня друг мне как-то впаривал, что если б он вдруг родился женщиной, то всенепременно стал бы проституткой (а-то это как-то "нечестно: быть телкой и никому не давать! нечего жадничать!!!"). на все мои вопли, что это мерзко, заявил, что был бы не абы кем, а элитной проституткой.  :Smile:

----------


## Агата

> У меня дикая мечта, поставить мировой рекорд по марафону!!!


 какая амбициозная мечта!!!  :Smile: 

блин, че-то я нифига не могу вспомнить, о чем я мечтала....  :Frown:  *ушла вспоминать

----------


## slightly?mad

быть военным... попасть в Афганистан. из меня начали выбивать это желание очень рано. В эпоху Чечни у меня уже дрожали ноги от мысли, что...

----------


## Olga

Я в детстве мечтала на гитаре научиться играть, но родители говорили, что мне это нафиг не надо. Дома была какая-то старая гитара, и к старшей сестре приходили друзья, и играли на ней. А потом один из этих долбо*бов расхерачил эту гитару. У меня с тех пор, наверно, детская психологическая травма. Вот не знаю, что теперь делать, смеяться или плакать) Иногда у меня наступает какое-то невменяемое состояние, я его называю "гитарная хрень". Вобщем та детская мечта погибла или ее убили, а я теперь живу и мучаюсь) А вдруг бы я стала рок-звездой)))) Но теперь у меня другой путь к сожалению.. а муж мне подарил гитару недавно, но играть то я на ней все равно не умею. А в музыкалку идти учиться мне лениво, там наверно нудно, и вдруг я там буду самая старая)

----------


## Olga

хоть на настоящей гитаре у меня не получается... зато в гитар херо с игрушечной электрогитарой я просто чума) мечты сбываются..

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

> хоть на настоящей гитаре у меня не получается... зато в гитар херо с игрушечной электрогитарой я просто чума) мечты сбываются..


 хаха, ну да, на кнопочки то все умеют нажимать.

----------


## Olga

тогда я буду рок стар Агент Кнопочка))

----------


## U.F.O.

да, беда. так веть сложно научиться играть на гитаре когда под боком гугл, который лучше любого учителя объяснит как и куда ставить пальцы, што бы звучало круто.

----------


## Black Angel

Мечтала побыстрей вырасти. Сбылось мля.. А так больше никаких мечтаний не было

----------


## Jubei

Помню, мечтал о гражданском авиасимуляторе, считая (за неимением Инета), что таких в природе не существует. Мечта сбылась.

----------


## четыр

Изменить себя .

----------

